# Firmware upgrade for HR10-250?



## Hoppy (Sep 25, 2005)

I have the HR10-250 Tivo PVR and heard some time ago there was a software or firmware upgrade that made significant improvements to the user interface and the speed of operation of that interface. 

But I've not seen hide nor hair of that upgrade. 

(A) Does it exist?
(B) Any way I can force it to be downloaded if it exists?
(C) Or am I better of without it?

If these are not the right questions to be asking, lease ask (and answer!) the right questions.

Thanks.

Hoppy


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

(A) The latest HR10-250 software is v6.3a. It was released about 3 months ago. What version do you currently have? Look under "Messages & Settings" -> "System Information".

(B) Your DVR just needs to be connected to a phone line.

(C) Only you can decide. Some folks have reported problems with audio dropouts when recording certain over-the-air channels, such as Fox. DirecTV is working with Tivo on a fix that will hopefully be released soon. You will definately find menus much faster and you might like the Folders/Grouping feature.


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 25, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> (A) The latest HR10-250 software is v6.3a. It was released about 3 months ago. What version do you currently have? Look under "Messages & Settings" -> "System Information".
> 
> (B) Your DVR just needs to be connected to a phone line.
> 
> (C) Only you can decide. Some folks have reported problems with audio dropouts when recording certain over-the-air channels, such as Fox. DirecTV is working with Tivo on a fix that will hopefully be released soon. You will definately find menus much faster and you might like the Folders/Grouping feature.


Thanks. I have version 3.something. When I first started to worry about the upgrade, about 2 months ago, I connected my unit to phone line for a week or more. Nothing downloaded. Guess I'll try that again.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

After you plug in the phone, go into the phone settings and have it make the daily call. If you have the software and your unit is authorized, it will come back saying "pending restart". It should restart overnight or you can go ahead and do that yourself. It will then install the newer release. I would think everyone is authorized by now. I also get the audio drop-outs on Fox OTA but don't watch that much and can get 88 so the local isn't a big problem. The folders are nice and the menus and guide are faster. 

GH


----------

